# [Gothic 3] Regeneration + Paladin wo erlernen



## Gorn-2 (25. Oktober 2006)

Hihu,
wie der titel schon sagt suche ich die lehrer für regeneration (300stärke) und paladin (150stärke, 50 alteswissen), wäre nett wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte = )

mfg gorn


----------



## Muehlenbichl (26. Oktober 2006)

Gorn-2 am 25.10.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hihu,
> wie der titel schon sagt suche ich die lehrer für regeneration (300stärke) und paladin (150stärke, 50 alteswissen), wäre nett wenn mir jemand behilflich sein könnte = )
> 
> mfg gorn



Probiers mal beim König.

Auch hier lohnt sich ein Blick rein:http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=3088&tid=5197335&x=6

Gruß

Muehlenbichl


----------



## Gorn-2 (27. Oktober 2006)

hmm, der könig kann mir bis jetz noch nichts beibringen, muss man erst quest erledigen oder ruf haben?


und weiß denn keiner wer mir "paladin" beibringt? habs nirgendswo gefunden : /


----------



## Muehlenbichl (27. Oktober 2006)

Gorn-2 am 27.10.2006 00:27 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, der könig kann mir bis jetz noch nichts beibringen, muss man erst quest erledigen oder ruf haben?
> 
> 
> und weiß denn keiner wer mir "paladin" beibringt? habs nirgendswo gefunden : /



Du musst Dich glaube für den Weg Innos entschieden haben.

Gruß

Muehlenbichl

PS: Den Perk Paladin kenne ich jetzt nicht.


----------

